# 2013 Price Drops



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You're joking right? The season hasn't even started and you are looking to save a few bucks. Buy full price and support your local shop.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya, I work two jobs and get paid minimum wage while paying all the bills everyone else pays and pay to go to college. Your proposal is the only thing that's funny here. Not to mention I've never seen a Lib Tech in the store. Good job helping though.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

snowvols said:


> You're joking right? The season hasn't even started and you are looking to save a few bucks. Buy full price and support your local shop.



Sounds like great advice to me!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Sounds like a personal problem.


Yeah I remember when I bought my first board


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow tough luck. Oh wait I had two jobs in college and was still able to buy a board. It is all about managing your money. Learn how to prioritize your finances and you can afford the extra 100 bucks. Better plan find a cheaper board. 

How is supporting your local shop not good advice? You guys are silly.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Six posts down and everyone's pretty helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Wow tough luck. Oh wait I had two jobs in college and was still able to buy a board. It is all about managing your money. Learn how to prioritize your finances and you can afford the extra 100 bucks. Better plan find a cheaper board.
> 
> How is supporting your local shop not good advice? You guys are silly.


You're telling me to have better money management, but want me to donate an extra 100 dollars to some shop because they are near my resort. Oh the irony.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

It's not going to be on sale until 2013. Your lack of income isn't anyone else's problem, unfortunately, so you're going to have to wait or settle for what you can save for. Not being a dick, but those are the facts.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

The shops here in Japan have 2012 left over stuff cheap right now.

Must be the same over there.

If you need to save why not get a board now, or maybe a 2nd hand board?

If I needed to save money I'd be looking at these options for sure.

Seems like you will need to wait until at least late February.

Some great deals to be had even just here on the forum.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That's fine man. I'm just wondering when. I'm not trying to make my income anyone elses problem. I just want someone to answer me straight. So would you say some time in January or around the end of Feb?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're looking for deals, Craigslist and the like are the places to be looking. It's tough to find a buyer for snow equipment in July. If you can find something you like, you should have a good bit of leverage. 

I've got some stuff I'm looking to get rid of, but I'm not even going to bother posting it up until October or so. When the leaves start changing and the evenings get nippy, that's when people start thinking about snow.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I would definitely get this years version, but I can't find a 153 or anything smaller than 160 for that matter. Just trying to figure out my options. That's why I was asking cause I usually just buy new, but I can't afford it this year.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

It depends on the brand. Most distributors have a "non-compete" contract clause for their shops where they can't lower to 20% off, 30% off, 40% off (40-50% is usually cost for most brands) etc. until certain time periods. This is to keep shops from undercutting each other and help promote brand strength while help keeping core shops in business.

I think March is usually the money month because it's the earliest you will see 30-40% off on but the selection will still be available. You could get lucky and sometimes brands will run special promos through sites like Thryll.com at the beginning of the season. For instance, last year I got two pairs of Flux RK30's at the beginning of the season for like $125 a piece each shipped. The chances of Lib-Tech doing a T. Rice special like that? Probably zero. You might be able to find a 2012 T. Rice for cheap. I returned one I got last year (never rode, mounted it or even took off the retail tags) for $290 cash out the door without tax because the local core shop I've given a lot of business to over the years.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

ThunderChunky said:


> You're telling me to have better money management, but want me to donate an extra 100 dollars to some shop because they are near my resort. Oh the irony.


I'm not trying to get into some internet tough guy argument. That is stupid. 

I was referring to the fact if you really want this years board, you might have to sacrifice something in order to ensure you get the board when you want it. Yea shops here start dropping around Feb or March.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> I would definitely get this years version, but I can't find a 153 or anything smaller than 160 for that matter.


Really? You must not have looked very hard.

On Sale Snowboards, All Brands Mens - Snowboard, Snowboarding Gear


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You know if you shopped local and they knew you, you might get that 100 dollar price break right at the beginning of the season, but keep supporting the Internet machine. As far as price drops go depends on the shop.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just find this past year's tr pro at a local shop and ask...its a great time to get last years stock with new inventory coming in. My local shop just got their 2013 lib/gnu inventory and the 2013s are the exact same except for the graphic. Anyway my gorgeous shop gal did not even blink at my proposed price and let me walk out with last year's billygoat split for a damm bit less than even their off season sale price. Btw local shops have to make some margin otherwise you won't have a local shop.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You know if you shopped local and they knew you, you might get that 100 dollar price break right at the beginning of the season, but keep supporting the Internet machine. As far as price drops go depends on the shop.


True. Retails margins for snowboard are massive, so prices can be very negotiable.

Side note: The distribution model for snowboards and equipment is just truly fucked up. Lots of factors - seasonal demand and supply, information asymmetries throughout the supply chain, purchase decisions frequently irrational/emotion driven, generally limited competition at the bricks & mortar level (because of high overhead costs), competition limiting dealer agreements, etc.
There has to be a better way...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Retail margins are not massive unless it's a giant corporate shop. Fuck I wish you people would even understand what the cost to mark up relationship is for any real snowboard shop and not one of these stupid ass fucking giant warehouse superstores.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Retail margins are not massive unless it's a giant corporate shop. Fuck I wish you people would even understand what the cost to mark up relationship is for any real snowboard shop and not one of these stupid ass fucking giant warehouse superstores.


There are very few consumer goods that have _gross _margins at the retail level as high as snowboard equipment. _Net _margins are a different story, as they depend on volume, the stores ability to manage overheads, etc.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> There are very few consumer goods that have _gross _margins at the retail level as high as snowboard equipment. _Net _margins are a different story, as they depend on volume, the stores ability to manage overheads, etc.


Uhhh... Jackets, pants, gloves, goggles, hoodies, backpacks, beanies, belts, wallets, shoes, pants, helmets, luggage, t-shirts... all consumer goods with higher margins than snowboard hardgoods (board/boots/bindings.) Have you ever seen what the typical mark-up is for a sticker? The return on snowboard hardgoods is the lowest of any category in the snowboard retail world.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

WTB 2014 NS Proto new paying $400 serious offers only.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Generally, net retail margins suck. That's why small, local retail is a dying breed.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I'm just wondering when the price drops will start to happen for the 2013 products. More specifically the T. Rice Pro. I know this really isn't a board that drops a whole lot, but our season usually doesn't get in swing until January anyway. So saving a hundred bucks or so for a month of waiting is fine by me. Anybody got an estimate of when it will drop? Same with 390 Bosses?


I saw deals in December, right after Thanksgiving. They weren't price drops, but store wide coupons. I already had all my gear so I didn't buy anything, except a Malavita Restricted (weren't any left locally and these guys actually shipped them which I don't think are supposed to :laugh

My local shop scene sucks. Snow gear is 3rd fiddle, behind surf and skate.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, you can usually start finding deals as early as December, leading up to Christmas. The steep discounts usually start in March, but understand that many high demand board in popular sizes will likely be tough to find by then.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Retail margins are not massive unless it's a giant corporate shop. Fuck I wish you people would even understand what the cost to mark up relationship is for any real snowboard shop and not one of these stupid ass fucking giant warehouse superstores.


Although my employer is in the Internet Retail business, I can support what BA said here. We make virtually nothing on current year gear. This is worse when current models start going on sale.

The margins are in the closeouts and closeouts aren't exactly easy to come by. Although this was a good season for closeouts since the winter sucked creating excess stock to be had. But even in this scenario, you have to be first to the punch before another giant like House snatches it all up.

But yea, we do benefit from having an Internet side. That means our local shops get stocked with products at a better margin than our local competitors.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You know if you shopped local and they knew you, you might get that 100 dollar price break right at the beginning of the season, but keep supporting the Internet machine. As far as price drops go depends on the shop.





You mean the guys at my local shop keep giving me deals because I keep spending money there? 


I thought it was because I was a smokin' hot chick. Thanks for killing my self esteem. fml. :'(


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Typical discount at my local shop is 30%. Sometimes 20, sometimes 50 but avg 30...... thats on everything including extra off sale items and brand new stock.

I just got two nrand new full suspension bikes at half price with the option of 3 payments and i ride away now. Ive had the nikes a week. I support my local shops and they support their local peeps.....

My tunes at this bikeshop cost me a six pack...... 

The crew at the snowboard shop all ride with me and my son now too and we get first dubs on demo gear like they do. I'll be buying my nx2 bindings from them when their stock is in..... 30-40% off "local" return customer price


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Get to know your local shop. Support your local shop. This keeps money in your local snowboard community and supports people who support you.

We try to take care of our regular customers, whether they be true locals, carnies (lift ops) up for a season, or people who make it a point to stop in and say "hi" during their one trip a year. Services such as free belt waxes for the life of any board purchased from us keeps people coming back. While they are getting that wax they can pick our heads about where the best spots on the hill are at that moment for whatever riding they like to do. 

Think of your local shop as a "snowboarding forum" except it's in real life and you have actual interaction with the person giving you advice.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Drops should start late march or april of 2013. But grab a nice 2012 prices should be as low as they are going to get.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> WTB 2014 NS Proto new paying $400 serious offers only.


 Have a 2015 will sell it for 1,000 dollars be 2 years ahead of current trends. 



mixie said:


> You mean the guys at my local shop keep giving me deals because I keep spending money there?
> 
> 
> I thought it was because I was a smokin' hot chick. Thanks for killing my self esteem. fml. :'(


You're a chick?



P3 Mammoth said:


> Get to know your local shop. Support your local shop. This keeps money in your local snowboard community and supports people who support you.
> 
> We try to take care of our regular customers, whether they be true locals, carnies (lift ops) up for a season, or people who make it a point to stop in and say "hi" during their one trip a year. Services such as free belt waxes for the life of any board purchased from us keeps people coming back. While they are getting that wax they can pick our heads about where the best spots on the hill are at that moment for whatever riding they like to do.
> 
> Think of your local shop as a "snowboarding forum" except it's in real life and you have actual interaction with the person giving you advice.


Ah excellent use of the word snow carnie, I assume this is Mel's influence.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I would buy from my local shop except for:

A. They don't carry Lib Tech. Just GNU which boggles my mind.:dunno:

B. They are all douchebag 15 year olds that think they are so core and anyone else is a Burton riding pussy. The owner is the only actual cool one. 

Also, I do know my local shop. I get my gear there when I have the chance. They actually let me return shit even though they don't have a return policy on helmets. 

And I may be retarded, but I don't see a 2012 Pro on that link George. I am on a phone though, so I can't see much.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

mixie said:


> You mean the guys at my local shop keep giving me deals because I keep spending money there?
> 
> 
> I thought it was because I was a smokin' hot chick. Thanks for killing my self esteem. fml. :'(



This post is fairly useless without photo so we can accurately determine if your discount is indeed due to loyalty!


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Mammoth Mountain's retail has three 153 TRice Pros in stock right now at 50% off. Just saw them. They don'y usually do phone orders but call them anyways and check, never hurts and one of the guys said he would try to accomodate one.

Mammoth Mart or Mountain Center is the name of the shop they are in. The direct number for that location is: 760 924 7070.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

racer357 said:


> This post is fairly useless without photo so we can accurately determine if your discount is indeed due to loyalty!


I was thinkin' the same thing, you need to post a pic.
It is the only way too really know for sure.:dunno:

It doesn't need to be of you in a bikini... Although if you are as hot as you say you are?
Then feel free to put up smokin' hot one & boast.  

TT


----------

